# Staffpad import into cubase (expression, dynamics, articulations)



## Alex JD (May 31, 2021)

So I'm considering getting staffpad, I find it a very interesting tools for sketching ideas without having to be on the DAW.
I was wondering how it works when exporting the music to a DAW for editing mixing etc..

Let's say I write a piece there with all the expressions and articulations and I want to import it in in cubase where I replace the instruments with spitfire chamber strings, abbey road etc..
Will the imported version have the dynamics and articulations I wrote on the staff or will have only the midi notes and nothing more?


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 31, 2021)

I don’t have Cubase but I suspect your experience will be similar to mine on studio one. The articulations will not be transferred. You will have to remap those manually. You will also find your automation has been written into the expression channel instead of modulation. You might have better luck with SP to Dorico and then Cubase but don’t quote me on that.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (May 31, 2021)

Alex JD said:


> So I'm considering getting staffpad, I find it a very interesting tools for sketching ideas without having to be on the DAW.
> I was wondering how it works when exporting the music to a DAW for editing mixing etc..
> 
> Let's say I write a piece there with all the expressions and articulations and I want to import it in in cubase where I replace the instruments with spitfire chamber strings, abbey road etc..
> Will the imported version have the dynamics and articulations I wrote on the staff or will have only the midi notes and nothing more?


You'll have to remap the articulations like @mopsiflopsi said. If you use expression maps in Cubase, you'll win some time. But it's still a manually process.

Indeed dynamic markings in SP are translated as expression in a DAW, but you can manipulate that with a default/stock DAW plugin. I use "Modifier" for that and re-assign the CC output to dynamics. You can even make a combination of modulation and expression like that if that is of better use with the libraries in your DAW. Cubase should have a similar plugin.


----------



## Alex JD (Jun 1, 2021)

That's what i thought, unless the added sound in staffpad get so good that can work on their own with only audio mixing needed. Looks like a great composing tool though


----------



## MadLad (Jun 1, 2021)

Not quite sure what you mean but the add-on libraries are amazing and the only thing I have to do is export the staffs in any DAW and just mix and master. All the automation can be done in Staffpad and the libraries like Berlin Orchestra, CineSamples, Spitfire, etc. are programmed automatically through the great playback feature of Staffpad.


----------

